# Rear Slide Parts - Where To Find?



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

I am trying to locate a source for the inside clamp assemblies that hold the rear bed slide out and seal the openings. One is located on each side of the slide with a small knob attached to a threaded shaft and a rubber padded disc. The same part appears to be used on other trailers like Starcraft that have fold out beds. If you push your rear slide in without having moved the clamp assembly out of the way - They don't like it! Your help is appreciated as always.
Rick


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Try this:

bed slide clamp

or

another site

or

still another site

or you can search "rv fold out bunk clamp"

Good luck


----------



## VacaRick (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job, that's it. I never would have searched with that part description. Thanks for the help.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You need to add those to the replacement parts thread in the outback maintenance forum.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> You need to add those to the replacement parts thread in the outback maintenance forum.


thefulminator,

just added them to the maintenance forum.


----------

